# Staining spanish cedar



## Low Rider Luis (Apr 8, 2008)

I have some raised panel cabinets ready for staining. They're made of solid spanish cedar. My wife wants me to use cherry stain because she likes the color. I started using oil based Minwax polyshade but I am a little bit confussed now. I applied the first coat with a foam brush and wiped the excess with a clean rag and it looked pretty good. The problem began with the second coat. It gets darker in some areas than others. It is also hard to keep a wet edge when staining raised panel doors. Basically the finish is not consistent. Should I spray this type of finish to get the desired consistency? Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I've never tried to stain or finish spanish cedar but would think the sap would tend to give you some problems. I personally would seal all the wood with a de-waxed shellac sealer coat and continue on from there.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Luis, Puerto Rico, a place I would like to visit some day. I have seen many pictures (wifes family) and it looks beautiful. Heck the food alone would be worth the trip :smile:. 

I'm afraid I am not going to be much help with your question. I have stained a few small things made from Spanish cedar like a sewing cabinet for example. I too used an oil based product on them and did not have any problems, but like you said your first coat was fine and I only used one coat on any of my things.


----------

